# Mystic Blue Pics Thread



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, so I've been noticing a lot of pictures of people picking up their cars lately (YaY) but after a few initial ones, very few Mystic Blue.

I've got 5 weeks to go for mine. So in order to keep me sane :fruit: (and for the sake of keeping this thread in the right part of the board :soapbox: ) please post pics here.

Please ...

Z

(Don't make me cross post this)


----------



## M3^4EVER (May 16, 2003)

mystic blau is sweeeet!!!  ... I love the color.. it's almost iridescent... :thumbup:


----------

